# Strategy??



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

I just checked on my hunting blind, only to find a coyote den several yards from it. I really would like to take out as many of these killers as possible before the fawns drop. Any tips for hunting this yote den this time of year? Or is it just as simple as quietly slipping into my box blind at dusk or dawn? What calling strategy do you think would be best? I look forward to any suggestions.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds cruel but wait for pups they will be out at all times of the day .


----------



## Beers47 (Jan 24, 2018)

Coyote vocals and pup in distress this time of the year also like already said just wait for them maybe not in your blind if they are that close but somewhere down wind of the den with it in sight. Also mommy and daddy will be going all times of the day hunting for food to feed everyone. I would just post up and kill em as they come out.


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

So pups are being born right now? Thanks for the tips. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Beers47 (Jan 24, 2018)

Probably already born


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Pups on the ground already. Only good coyote is s dead coyote!! Kill them all!!!


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

I sat for awhile this morning and used a pup distress call. No sightings


----------



## Beers47 (Jan 24, 2018)

I too went out this morning using pup distress with no luck


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

If you got anywhere near that den sight, they've probably already moved to a new locatioin...


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

oaksrus said:


> If you got anywhere near that den sight, they've probably already moved to a new locatioin...


I wondered about this. As I inspected the den I saw no evidence that they were actively using it. No tracks or disturbed soil.


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

Early in last evenings set I had one flash through the shrubs about 40 yards out. I was certain he was going to loop around down wind for a better look & smell. I never picked him back up visually and that was it for the night. Heavy foliage is now obstructing my view and shooting lane. I fear my chances are winding down dramatically for this set up.


----------

